# What's in a name???



## Zebedee

Foreign products, not on sale in the UK . . . presumably.  























































http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/attach_mod/files/****o_731.jpg


----------



## Zebuk

Dont see anything funny in this just bad taste and rather rude and not really relevant to this sight.

Zeb..
Note please people dont mistake the author of this thread as Zeb from UK.


----------



## Waleem

Humor is indeed in the eye of the beholder-I thought them very funny.
:lol:


----------



## ksebruce

Waleem said:


> Humor is indeed in the eye of the beholder-I thought them very funny.
> :lol:


Yep me too.


----------



## Zebuk

My wife thought it was offensive and in poor taste.
Zeb..


----------



## teemyob

*Funny*

I found it amusing, in no way bad taste. Unlike some of the humour in Jokes & Trivia Kinda cheered me up. And I'm in bed with a bad back and just had a death in the family.

Glad I clicked the thread.

Trev.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Zebuk said:


> My wife thought it was offensive and in poor taste.
> Zeb..


You shouldn't have shown her then...

Made me chuckle but I am very childish in a very childish sort of way :lol: :lol:

Johnny F


----------



## Zebuk

mangothemadmonk said:


> Zebuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife thought it was offensive and in poor taste.
> Zeb..
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have shown her then...
> 
> Made me chuckle but I am very childish in a very childish sort of way :lol: :lol:
> 
> Johnny F
Click to expand...

I didnt, she does use the computer and doesnt need permission from me. The title 'What's in a name' doesnt give any clues to its contents.
Maybe we miss understood the sight and its for sad old men only.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I am neither sad or old (childish maybe) but I can see the funny sides to most things. If you don't agree with something you have read or seen you have the right to complain to the powers that be by clicking on the ! in the top right corner.

It is in the jokes and trivia threads.... Maybe you shouldn't come into this section if you don't like Jokes or Trivia... Just a suggestion :roll: :roll: 

Johnny F


----------



## Waleem

I think that there is no real need to be offensive just because someone disagrees with your opinion. I too am neither sad nor old, but I do have a very good sense of humour, clearly unlike some...... :roll:


----------



## adbe

My husband would love these, he has kept biscuit boxes called "chocco kecs" A bottle of vile, florescent liquer with an unrepeatable name, and lots of others.
I don't find it offensive, I just think of it as boyish humour in a grown up male. ( sorry guys, am sure some girls are the same)


----------



## asprn

Zebuk said:


> Dont see anything funny in this just bad taste and rather rude and not really relevant to this sight.


It had to be relevant to my sight, otherwise I couldn't have read it.



Zebuk said:


> Note please people dont mistake the author of this thread as Zeb from UK


Too late - sorry. I now believe it was from you.

I also found this rude, in bad taste, childish and toilety. Those are the reasons I laughed so much.

:laughing6:

Dougie.


----------



## 108136

Very Funny
 
Im a big kid as well!!!

Dabs


----------



## suffolkian

I'm sure no one was meant to be offended by these trade names from foreign places. The idea was to amuse! PC goes too far these days

Ian


----------



## asprn

suffolkian said:


> PC goes too far these days


Wot's politics got to do with it? This is just toilet humour. 

As my Scottish granny used to say:- "Awa' & light a fire & keep yer wigwam...."

Dougie.


----------



## patman

It reminds me of the old seaside postcards you used to see  Not to everyones taste , a bit smutty perhaps, but very funny. Perhaps the word tolerance should be looked up in the dictionary.
Patman


----------



## Zebuk

I,m all for word tolerance

Bum Bum Banana
My Fanny
Fart
Juicy Pussy
Kick in the Cock
Big Nuts
Sh*t Mix
Cock Soup
They all sound fine to me
Tell me what do those words picture in YOUR mind dude????


----------



## asprn

Zebuk said:


> I,m all for word tolerance


If - as you clearly do - you've got a problem with this thread, why not simply unsubscribe to it and ignore it? Trying to undermine what to others is contextually (with the pictures) funny by repeating the text out of context, simply undermines your own view (to which of course you are perfectly entitled) and speaks to me of intolerance.

Showing it firstly to others and then returning to it yourself, doesn't appear to be helping you.

To make it easier for you, click >> HERE << to stop yourself getting so het up.

Dougie.


----------



## crazylady

I found them funny. Just goes to show how things change in translation. It might be very innocent in said lanuages, but in the English, it means something completely different? :wink: It was sent to amuse, surely.


----------



## Zebuk

Ok thank you for your opinion tell me how did you interpret the text on the thread??
The words I have used and spelt right have the same definition as those on the pictures surely?? and again I ask you what did you picture in your mind when you saw the pictures and words?? if they werent the same as me then what DID you think they meant??


----------



## asprn

Zebuk said:


> Ok thank you for your opinion


You're more than welcome. 



Zebuk said:


> The words I have used and spelt right have the same definition as those on the pictures surely??


Yes, apart from the asterisks, which puzzled me a little, and of course, they're out of context. It's the context that's different between the words on the pictures and the ones you re-typed. One set are funny, and the other are - well - a bit moralising, to be honest. What did YOU feel when you were typing them?



Zebuk said:


> and again I ask you what did you picture in your mind when you saw the pictures and words??


I didn't actually picture anything, to be honest, but I can see that you're seeing pictures, presumably of genitalia and excreta? That's of course what the humour breaks down to if - as you have - you analyse it. I don't really have any problems with either of these subjects either, as we've all got them, but banging on about them long after the joke, inevitably drops the level of the thread downwards.



Zebuk said:


> if they werent the same as me then what DID you think they meant??


I'm sure I understand the words to mean the same as you (see above), but the difference is that I can look at the pictures and laugh. It seems that you look at the pictures and get very wound-up and offended. I respect your views - truly - and I won't try to change them. Similarly, you won't get me to change mine, and it's not worth typing out all the rude words again (no-one else has) in an effort to do so. Just unsubscribe from the thread and move on - it's not difficult. 

Dougie.


----------



## Zebuk

Doug
I moved on after the first post but im glad you have seen what I saw.
Tell you what I will put one of my jokes and TRIVIA on for approval yea.
No need to reply as I have finished with this thread unless of course you want to continue it?
Zeb..


----------



## timbop37

I thought that they were funny too. If I could only find some more I would post them. 

Of course they conjure up rude words but the fact that they are on everyday products is what makes it funny. If it really was cock soup I'm sure I would find it offensive.

Tim


----------



## bognormike

timbop37 said:


> I thought that they were funny too. If I could only find some more I would post them.
> 
> Of course they conjure up rude words but the fact that they are on everyday products is what makes it funny. If it really was cock soup I'm sure I would find it offensive.
> 
> Tim


but Tim, there's cock-a-leekie soup, what's in that??? 8)  :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

Zebuk said:


> I,m all for word tolerance
> 
> Bum Bum Banana
> My Fanny
> Fart
> Juicy Pussy
> Kick in the Cock
> Big Nuts
> Sh*t Mix
> Cock Soup
> They all sound fine to me
> Tell me what do those words picture in YOUR mind dude????


So what's all the fuss about then????

The images are just photos of everyday objects like kitchen paper, bread rolls and nutty chocolate bars etc.. Surely it's not possible for your wife to take offence at those? She's in trouble every time she goes into the kitchen if she does. 8O

So your wife must have been offended by the words . . . which you now tell us _"all sound fine to you"_!! (I can't quite understand the necessity for copying them all out again (incorrectly!), but will have to let that pass.)

Make up your mind for goodness sake. Who was offended, you or her? What were you offended by?? If it wasn't the words (as you say) and it can't have been the pictures, there are no obvious alternatives!!!!

Well, there is one, but we'll come to that later. :twisted:


----------



## timbop37

[/quote]but Tim, there's cock-a-leekie soup, what's in that??? 8)  :wink:[/quote]

Oh dear, mike, I think I have actually had that.

Tim


----------



## baldlygo

*All in the mind*

If you found the above offensive don't >> Look Here <<

Paul


----------



## ksebruce

*Re: All in the mind*



baldlygo said:


> If you found the above offensive don't >> Look Here <<
> 
> Paul


Many a true word. I like it.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

*Re: All in the mind*



baldlygo said:


> If you found the above offensive don't >> Look Here <<Paul


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## 98212

On a similar note to this, not sure if you have seen http://www.engrish.com/

Disclaimer:
If you are easily offended by anything then maybe visiting the above link would not be advisable. The value of stocks & shares can go down as well as up, your home may be at risk if you do not keep up repayments, not a guarantee, terms and conditions appy, you have to be this tall to read this link.


----------



## Pickled_Pig

Zebuk said:


> I didnt, she does use the computer and doesnt need permission from me.


Why isn't she making the complaint, then?

No more offensive than mainstream TV and amusing.


----------



## asprn

Zebuk said:


> I moved on after the first post but im glad you have seen what I saw


You're glad that you think I saw *Naughty Bits*? Now you're starting to sound like my kinda guy.... 



Zebuk said:


> Tell you what I will put one of my jokes and TRIVIA on for approval yea


If you like - your tenner's as good as anyone else's. Have you always had a need for approval? Why not put one of your jokes or trivia on simply for a laugh? That's what this section's for. 



Zebuk said:


> No need to reply as I have finished with this thread unless of course you want to continue it?


Cool. I'm always happy to chew the fat... EEK! - I JUST HAD A PICTURE OF SOMEONE PHYSICALLY CHEWING SOMEONE'S FAT STOMACH!! Wow - I see what you mean - start to look at stuff like this seriously, and it does get to you. Quick - innuendo - think of some innuendo......

Hey - it's only toilet humour - it may smell a little, but it doesn't bite.... :badairday:

Dougie.


----------



## patman

I was sat in a hotel in Tunisia with a chap in a wheel chair when the waiter walked past him, patted him on the head and said "fartarse". Some people may faint at this insult but we had a good laugh as it is the arabic word for baldness. Best hotel I've ever stayed at.
Regards Patman


----------



## patman

If it's you who is upset by this thread is it a case of Zebuk stops here?


----------



## timbop37

just depends where you come from. In "married......with children" Al bundy's wife came from W*@ker County.

Tim


----------



## asprn

patman said:


> If it's you who is upset by this thread is it a case of Zebuk stops here?


That was very good.

Dougie.


----------



## patman

asprn said:


> patman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's you who is upset by this thread is it a case of Zebuk stops here?
> 
> 
> 
> That was very good.
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Praise indeed


----------

